# Clinical Breast Exam Only



## heatherwinters (May 12, 2008)

If a patient is seen for a preventative breast exam only, not diagnostic, just a screening, no pap or pelvic done, what CPT or HCPCS code would you use to describe this visit?


----------



## Erica1217 (May 15, 2008)

Nothing else was done?  

What about G0101 w/ a -52 modifier? (If it's a payor that accepts the G-code).  

 Erica


----------

